# new to fluval 304



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

i just got a fluval 304 and am trying to set it up. i filled it with the water,filled the hoses with water turned it on and the motor is working but it wont start moving water any help?
cheers kevin


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

make sure whatever valves it has, if any, are open. they sometimes take a minute to get going, you may have to try a couple times to ensure the unit is full of water & all air is out of the system


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

It is kinda hard to not have the valves open though as the input and output lines run into the control, so you have to clamp it down and it should be open almost by default. Does it sound like it is trying to move the water as you will probably have to use the self priming little pump to the bottom right I think of the top of the lid.

That or just plug it in and if it sounds like its working, I just give it a little shaking to encourage the bubbles to get out, then the suction kicks in.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*fluval*

ya that worked thanks for the info. i played with the primer and then turned it on and it made a different sound and then i shook it to get the last of the air bubbles out and its now working and super quiet. 
cheers
kevin


----------

